# 2004 GTO Stock Pistons



## Stitt_Taylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys and Gals,
Still rebuilding my GTO. It's an '04 LS1. So far, I have a new cam (Texas Speed 233/239 LSA 112), upgraded beehive springs and pushrods. Crankshaft has been turned, engine honed, piston rings just came in, gasket kit is on the way along with some other odds and ends. Now I am looking for stock sized pistons that will fit the original wrist pins. I ordered some from Summit that said they would fit but when i went o get them installed, the guy at the machine shop told me they wouldnt work. Has anyone had experience with this or could someone add a link to them. I can't seem to find the right ones and that is pretty much all i am lacking besides some long tube headers that i am adding (money allowing) to get it back on the road. Thanks!


----------

